# I just found out some shocking news



## now_what (Sep 17, 2008)

My dissolution has been final for an entire month now - it took only 6 months from when my ex left me for a biker chick he had known for two months - we had been married for 30 years. - he sent me an email and snuck out of the house while I was at work. He was insistent on getting divorced quickly and gave me pretty much everything I wanted.

I don't know why I did this, but I was searching online to see if I could find the dissolution notice that appeared in the paper - but instead of that I pulled up his application for a marriage license - taken out only 2 weeks after our dissolution was final. 

He has been out of town for almost two weeks now - he did not tell any of our kids (16, 23, 25) that he was going to be gone. So I am pretty sure that he is on his honeymoon.

What just floors me is that he has never breathed a single word about this woman to the kids and now he is married to her. I wonder if he has any intention of telling them? He did ask me for his birth certificate a couple of months ago, and I jokingly asked him he was getting remarried, he said no he had no plans for marriage, he was going to get a passport. What a liar. 

How could I have ever married someone who would turn into a complete liar and idiot? What do I tell the kids if anything?


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, that is shocking. The kids ought to know, but I think your ex-husband should tell, even though he sounds like an irresponsible, lying jerk. Sorry, hope that wasn't too mean.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

No, that isn't all that shocking--not after everything I've heard out of my estranged husband. They know how to lie, don't they? It is disgusting! Your children are old enough to know without sugar coating it. Are you real close to the older two children? I would find a way to tell one of them. It wouldn't take long for the other two to find out then.


----------



## Lavender (May 14, 2008)

That is so sad... Id be Livid!!
I agree He should be the one that does the "Grown up" thing In telling his Kids ..Id find a way to put him on the spot and have him reveal what he has done behind everyones back.. 

If ever a man needs to feel ashamed of there actions He kinda takes the whole cake.. Ughhh Best Wishes on getting thru this for you yourself will endure many more mixed emotions as well..


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

I am so sorry, I am a lost soul with no motivation for anything. Reading your post just made me feel worse. I just do not understand how people treat others they way they do especially when the reasons are not adequate.


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Now_What,

So sorry to hear about the latest revelation... But you shouldn't be shocked by his actions.. You knew what he was capable of after leaving you like that.. you never give them the benefit of the doubt that they will be honest... They will lie to your face to make themselves feel better and justified for the hurt they have caused you and others.. Its sad when you look at them now and the way you remember them and its shocking to see the changes.. Have faith that you will be much better off with the loser gone... Yes you loved him and may still care for him alot but you need to look out for yourself.. do whats best for you and forget him.... He is not worth your anger or thoughts know that his new thing will most likely fail and he will be alone again....

Take care of the youngest and make them the priority in your life now... Its not over for you be the best mom that you can and show your child how strong you are and this wont beat you.... Best wishes now_what... my heart feels for you


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Gee I wonder how this marriage will work out?  Your ex did you a HUGE favor. This jerk doesn't know true love or commitment if it bit him in the ass. Count yourself lucky honey he's gone. You deserve way better than this. You should start a pool to see how long this will last with the new honey. Let him tell your children about the remarriage. Sounds like he doesn't give a damn about anyone but himself. Sad, very sad.


----------



## now_what (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks to all for the replies and support, I do appreciate it.

Sportsman - I certainly don't want you to feel worse because of my post. I feel bad that you feel like you are a lost soul., please try to find something that brings you some joy. To me it's my children and grandchildren - my ex is missing out on so much.

It's kind of weird, today I am feeling so neutral toward my ex - I feel nothing, like he is now so distant from me, I just don't want to think about him anymore. I will let the him and the kids handle their own relationships, I will not be involved anymore.


----------



## toomanytears (Apr 15, 2009)

None of it shocking to me.....I am disabled and my husband left me a month ago for a woman he has been having affair with since February. The day after he left I was diagnosed with cancer and he didn't give a rip.

Everyone else tells the truth in their posts to you....they lie over and over to make themselves feel better for what they are doing.


----------



## now_what (Sep 17, 2008)

dear toomanytears:

I am so sorry to hear of what happened to you - where do these selfish jerks come from? How could these be people we loved and thought they loved us back? I always try to see the good in people and I'm just not seeing any with me ex anymore. At one time I thought we could still be friendly - as parents to our children, but now I really want limited contact with him. And at the rate he's going he will be alienating our children even more - so I will not really need to have contact with him for any reason.

I am just so sick of the lies and deceit.


----------



## toomanytears (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Now What.....I ask myself everyday how this man I've spent 16 years with could ever do this to me in my condition?? Indeed how could these people be someone we loved and thought they loved us as much back to put it in your words? You are right about not seeing any good in our husbands anymore. What mine has done to me comes right down to evil behavior and I am sure you see it that way too with yours. Now as I look back, I feel like my whole life has been a lie and now believe every word out of his mouth has been nothing but lies. It does sound as though your husband is alienating your kids....he will soon regret it. Our husbands don't think about the future, when they are old and gray and broken down. Men seem to have a hard time realizing that. Your husband will regret choosing this trashy biker chick one day and not having a relationship with kids by putting her ahead of them. I am like you....sick of the deceit...don't see how I could ever take this man back after what he's done to me. I could never trust him ever again. I will just learn to get by with what I have and by myself. One day I will feel nothing for him I hope because my hating him for what he has done is giving him power over me. I want to feel nothing for him and as soon as possible. Hard though isn't it?


----------

